# heavy heart



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Got Ruby booked in for her spay , 12th June, she started spotting a few days ago and as breeding from her wouldn't enhance the breed bloodlines I've opted for spaying her. She'll get her stitches removed on her 2nd birthday,,,I'm a baad daddy!


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Well look at it this way.... after her spaying .... if she felt the need she would then be free to be a shameless hussy!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

ZDOGSMOM said:


> Well look at it this way.... after her spaying .... if she felt the need she would then be free to be a shameless hussy!


never looked at it that way,,,,,wonder if vet will give me a snip?? ;D ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/_eQHRnHHd4M

harrigab, this You Tube video is for you. 

You gave her time to develop into a full dog. You shouldn't feel guilt.

She'll be fine. Don't let her watch the video though. 

RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

FUNNY!! ;D ;D Wasn't Annabel the same dog who was learning how to speak French a while back?? Clever! 

Harrigab, don't feel guilty! Ruby will be just fine. Really, she will. And in the future, if she wants to get married, but only for the weekend, she can! No strings attached... No puppies to raise...


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Doug- Rubes will be just fine. The hardest part will be keeping her calm for up to 10 days. Make sure they send you home with a sedative. They told me the pain would keep my Ruby down. Obviously, they don't understand the power of the Vizsla.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Actually it is a lot of work keeping intact dogs. 
Harri, you should be commanded for allowing her to grow up whole.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> ZDOGSMOM said:
> 
> 
> > Well look at it this way.... after her spaying .... if she felt the need she would then be free to be a shameless hussy!
> ...


Wont matter mate......... no one will want to sleep with you regardless..............  

I think you have done well to let Ruby grow into a "woman" prior to getting it done. I wish more people would do this!!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Echoing Rubyroo about the sedative. Rubes isn't used to being calm. Don't let anyone guilt you about the sedative. You need the 10 days of calm to prevent multiple weeks of re-doing the incision. 

Also, from the time she gets home, try to start associating licking her stitches with the collar of shame. Savannah decided after an evening to leave her stitches alone rather than deal with the collar. Hopefully Rubes will be able to abandon the collar, too.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I also HIGHLY recommend the sedative. If your vet understands Vs they will supply you with a decent sedative upon picking her up and offer at least 2 refills for her healing. Without the sedative I don't know that Haeden would have healed from his surgery. It was touch and go when he was feeling fine (AKA 7 hours post-op).

Also, if you do get sedatives be aware that the dog can "override" the sedatives. We gave H the max dose possible when we had to spend time with my family for the holidays after his surgery. 6 hours after having his dose he was still bouncing off the walls without so much as a nap because he was so amped up. I expected the meds to kick in and calm him so I was actually pretty shocked when it did nothing. I wish I had known that piece of info before I subjected him to even remote excitement.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

When I saw the title, I was really worried that your vizsla had passed.... Whew!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

V-John said:


> When I saw the title, I was really worried that your vizsla had passed.... Whew!


Everytime this thread comes up again, I have to remind myself Ruby is _just_ getting spayed. Way to give us all heart attacks, Harrigab! ;D


----------

